# The pic of my cat looks too good.



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 27, 2016)

The pic  of Fuzzy I use over my name is way too cute. Fuzzybuddy is 16. He always walked funny. I called him "my Farmer" cat because he always sort of plodded along. It wasn't until about a year ago that I noticed the his front body walked straight, but the rest of his body walked at an angle. 
He had to grip the ground with his front claws to compensate for his back paws going off at an angle. You would never use the word, agile, to describe him. He's like me-he's got hair growing out of weird places.  I don't know if any of you are familiar with " Family Guy", I'm not perverted, but I'm Herbert and his dog. that's me and Fuzzybuddy


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 27, 2016)

Awwww I get the idea, fuzzy hugs to both of you!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 27, 2016)

I just watched a vet show this morning where a little adopted kitten walked very strange after being microchipped.

They gave him a spinal scan and found that the chip had been inserted right between the bones of his spine. They had to operate on this poor little thing to remove the chip, and thankfully he recovered, but still had a bit of a swagger when he walked.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 27, 2016)

We had a cat named Franken kitty. Seems to be a neurological thing with some cats. I remember putting her in the car. Before I brought her in the house full of animals I told her "It's okay kitty, I'll be right back". I came back and she hadn't moved a muscle. Some kind of retardation but she could walk, feed herself and use the litter box by instinct. Everything else including washing and grooming she was helpless. She survived a bit more than a year before passing on. A calico, special girl she was.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 27, 2016)

That's so sad ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 27, 2016)

No really I'm glad I got her. I was at the shelter to donate dog yummies...really crap my dog would not eat. There were these two women in tears surrendering this young cat. I had no idea what was going on with her. Callie wasn't here yet and Sophie would push her around with her nose. But what a sweetie, you'd clean her ears with Qtips and her leg would go that basic direction.

Poor Frankie, I'll post pics eventually


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 27, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> No really I'm glad I got her. I was at the shelter to donate dog yummies...really crap my dog would not eat. There were these two women in tears surrendering this young cat. I had no idea what was going on with her. Callie wasn't here yet and Sophie would push her around with her nose. But what a sweetie, you'd clean her ears with Qtips and her leg would go that basic direction.
> 
> Poor Frankie, I'll post pics eventually



I'd love to see the pics - I have a special fondness for calicos.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 1, 2016)

Our pets are just dumb animals. But they can give us hope, life and love that few humans can.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh not dumb in any way. They can read our emotions better than other humans. They can moderate their behavior, tailor it so they get favored treatment. When I adopted Levon he purred his way to draped over my shoulder, another cat came by and he hissed. Sophie will growl at any other human including family members when pushed to a limit. Me and she's Mami's passive pup at all times. Callie when I adopted him...he could take on a human and win...easily...for me he lifted a paw to my hand and looked into my eyes ever so sad. No they're brighter than people.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 12, 2016)

Sometimes I think "dumb" animals is the same sort of "dumb" as in the King James Bible where it means they can't talk.  

My kitties can talk -- and they do! -- just not in words.  But they get their point across really well! 

Fuzzy certainly is a good-looking kitty, fuzzybuddy.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 12, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Sometimes I think "dumb" animals is the same sort of "dumb" as in the King James Bible where it means they can't talk.
> 
> My kitties can talk -- and they do! -- just not in words.  But they get their point across really well!
> 
> Fuzzy certainly is a good-looking kitty, fuzzybuddy.



That's what I think it means, and always have -- that they can't speak, not that they are stupid.  I've had a couple of dogs that may have been smarter than I am.  My old Emily (RIP) could open closed interior doors by standing up and messing with the doorknob with her paws and teeth until the door opened. I would not have believed it if I hadn't actually seen her do it.  She was a black flat coat retriever/labrador retriever mix and I swear you could just see her mind working when faced with a problem like a closed door. And she knew just exactly what would work to wrap anyone she met around her big paw.


----------



## Redd (Mar 13, 2016)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Our pets are just dumb animals. But they can give us hope, life and love that few humans can.



Beautifully said


----------

